# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΠΛΑΤΦΟΡΜΑ Ε.Ρ.Τ

## kostasperr

Εστειλα e-mail στην Ε.Ρ.Τ, για την ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα που αρχίζει τις
εκπομπές το 2006, με κάποιες απορίες μου .....και απάντησαν.


{Σας ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια για την καινούργια ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα εκπομπής της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε.
Για τη λήψη της Επίγειας Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης της ΕΡΤ απαιτείται ο τελικός χρήστης - τηλεθεατής να προμηθευτεί Set - Top - Box (STB) Decoder του οποίου το κόστος κυμαίνεται από 60 - 300 ευρώ, ανάλογα των δυνατοτήτων του και των υπηρεσιών που υποστηρίζει.
Ο ειδικός αποκωδικοποιητής Set - Top - Box δεν είναι συμβατός με αυτόν του Filmnet.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες :

ΕΡΤ Α.Ε.
Γενική Διεύθυνση Τεχνικών Υπηρεσιών
Διεύθυνση Έρευνας & Τεχνολογίας


Μικρώνης Παναγιώτης

[email protected]
τηλ. 210-6075590/91
Μεσογείων 432 
Αγ. Παρασκευή
ΤΚ 15310
Αθήνα

ΥΓ. Απαιτείται ειδική κεραία επίγεια ,αλλά ψηφιακή (περιπου 30-40 euro)

----------


## ysam

Ωραία δεν ρωτάς και τι settopbox να πάρουμε ? και αν απαιτείται ειδική κεραία για αυτό?

----------


## DVD_GR

με κανονικο πιατο δεν το πιανουμε?

----------


## papashark

> Ο ειδικός αποκωδικοποιητής Set - Top - Box δεν είναι συμβατός με αυτόν του Filmnet.


Όσο σκέφτομαι οι έρημοι πόσες φορέ θα έχουν απαντήσει ότι δεν κάνει του filmnet σε σημείο που να το απαντάνε χωρίς να τους ρωτάς, τόσο τους λυπάμαι...

----------


## machine22

> με κανονικο πιατο δεν το πιανουμε?





> Για τη λήψη της Επίγειας Ψηφιακής Τηλεόρασης...

----------


## alex-23

η ψηφιακη κεραια εχει ειδικο κυκλωματακι και ολοι θα πρεπει να τις αλλαξουμε  ::

----------


## JS

Για CarPC έχει βγει τπτ ;
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Για CarPC έχει βγει τπτ ;


Για το VIA ΜΙΙ 12000 που έχουμε αλλά και για laptops

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tem=8740388855

----------


## Vigor

Από σήμερα ξεκίνησε η εκπομπή της επίγειας ψηφιακής εκπομπής (DVB/T) από την ΕΡΤ.

Ξέρει κανείς μήπως το μοντέλο του αποκωδικοποιητή που δίνει η EΡT (zapper set top box)?

Από κάποιο άλλο ελληνικό forum (avforum) διάβασα πως ο αποκωδικοποιητής μάλλον είναι αυτός (Made in Turkey)!:

http://www.profilo-telra.com/zapper.asp

Ψάχνοντας από το google για ψηφιακούς αποκωδικοποιητές βρήκα το εξής site:

http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xPP-digita...s--tv_receiver




> *Functionalities* Digital TV Receiver 
> *Broadcast Type* Terrestrial 
> *Compatible Service* *Freeview*


Αυτό το Compatible Service *Freeview* τί είναι? Αυτό τον τύπο service υποστηρίζει η ΕΡΤ?

----------


## STEL10S

Τα ψηφιακα καναλια της ΕΡΤ :
http://news.ert.gr/1/199612.asp

----------


## costas43gr

Απ'οτι δοκιμασα μολις τωρα με την ηδη υπαρχουσα εγκατασταση κεραιοσυστηματος στην πολυκατοικια και με τον δεκτη που εχει η Sharp Acuos LCD 32'' (Μπροστα αναφερει DVB) ειδα την εκπομπη της ΕΡΤ κανονικα και με τελεια ποιοτητα εικονας-ηχου.

Οσοι εχετε τηλοπτικους δεκτες με την ενδειξη DVB (πιθανον) δουλευουν κανονικα αν αρχισετε το scan στην περιοχη αυτη.

Μην προτρεχετε για αγορα νεου εξοπλισμου δεκτη ή κεραιας γιατι ειναι αρχη ακομα και ολοι θα τρεξουν να αγορασουν και να πουλησουν οτι θελουν.

Και οσοι εχουν Dreambox που εχει το λογοτυπο DVB λογικα και αυτοι θα πιανουν.(Μια δοκιμη θα μας πεισει).

----------


## papashark

Nομίζω ότι όταν έχεις dreambox χρειάζεσε το μοντέλο που τελειώνει σε -Τ και σημαίνει Terestial και όχι -S που είναι sattelite.

Αναρωτιέμαι πως θα παίζει εδώ στο σπίτι μου που δεν έχω καλό σήμα.

----------


## costas43gr

Δικιο εχεις για το Dreambox.  ::  
Το -s εχω κι εγω.

----------


## panoz

επίσης αν δείτε στη γερμανία (πχ http://www.idealo.de έχουν βγεί και ένα σωρό καρτες DVB-T για PC (και εσωτερικές και USB) με καλές τιμούλες (γερμανία γαρ)..

Καλώς τα δεχτήκαμε!!!![/url]

----------


## PPZ

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται - αν θελετε να εχετε δορυφορικο και επιγειο δεκτη μαζι, τοτε καλη αγορα ειναι ο δεκτης της ARION (POWERSKY), o AW-8700PIP.Ειναι TWIN TUNER (επιγειο+δορυφορικο), με PIP και ολα τα αλλα καλουδια, και κοστιζει γυρο στα 160-180 ευρω.

Καλο ειναι που εχει και δυο Common Interface θυρες, της οποιες μπορει να χρησημοποιησει και για την επιγεια (Ο,ΝΑΙ, και επιγεια τηλεωραση θα ειναι κοδικοποιημενη  ::  ).Δεν λεω στην αρχη, και οχι ολα, αλλα σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν πακετα (π.χ. επιγειο NOVA) τα οποια θα ειναι κοδικοποιημενα.Σε τετοια περιπτοση εχουμε ηδη δεκτη που μπορει να τα αποκοδικοποιησει.Αρκει να του βαλουμε σωστο CAM στη θυρα που εχει....

----------


## nmout

> οσοι εχουν Dreambox που εχει το λογοτυπο DVB λογικα και αυτοι θα πιανουν.


η κεραια πρεπει να σκοπευει στην σωστη κατευθυνση αντι για τον ουρανο οπως το πιατο

----------


## costas43gr

> Δικιο εχεις για το Dreambox.  
> Το -s εχω κι εγω.


Ξεκαθαρισε πιστευω με το Dreambox η διαφορα.
(Ξερω που κοιταει τι.... nmout)

----------


## papashark

> Για οσους ενδιαφερονται - αν θελετε να εχετε δορυφορικο και επιγειο δεκτη μαζι, τοτε καλη αγορα ειναι ο δεκτης της ARION (POWERSKY), o AW-8700PIP.Ειναι TWIN TUNER (επιγειο+δορυφορικο), με PIP και ολα τα αλλα καλουδια, και κοστιζει γυρο στα 160-180 ευρω.
> 
> Καλο ειναι που εχει και δυο Common Interface θυρες, της οποιες μπορει να χρησημοποιησει και για την επιγεια (Ο,ΝΑΙ, και επιγεια τηλεωραση θα ειναι κοδικοποιημενη  ).Δεν λεω στην αρχη, και οχι ολα, αλλα σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν πακετα (π.χ. επιγειο NOVA) τα οποια θα ειναι κοδικοποιημενα.Σε τετοια περιπτοση εχουμε ηδη δεκτη που μπορει να τα αποκοδικοποιησει.Αρκει να του βαλουμε σωστο CAM στη θυρα που εχει....


160-180 είναι μπόλικα.

Εγώ θα πρότεινα για όποιον θέλει τον ποιό φθηνό δέκτη που κυκλοφορεί για την ώρα, με κόστος στα 60-80€.

Μετά όταν θα έχει νόημα, να πάρει ένα καλό δέκτη εφάμιλο με τους δορυφορικούς, πχ dreambox 500T.

----------


## Vigor

> επίσης αν δείτε στη γερμανία (πχ http://www.idealo.de έχουν βγεί και ένα σωρό καρτες DVB-T για PC (και εσωτερικές και USB) με καλές τιμούλες (γερμανία γαρ)..
> 
> Καλώς τα δεχτήκαμε!!!!


Επίσης από ένα πρόχειρο Googlισμα:

http://www.hifi-regler.de/shop/dvb-t...r_set-top-box/

και ένα product σε PCI μορφή:

http://www.hifi-regler.de/shop/techn..._airstar_2.php

και δύο σε USB μορφή:

http://www.hifi-regler.de/shop/techn...irstar_usb.php
http://www.hifi-regler.de/shop/haupp..._dec2000-t.php

----------


## papashark

Εγώ μόλις είδα ότι μόνο από Υμηττό εκπέμπει.

Οπότε το ξεχνάω καθότι δεν βλώπω Υμηττό...

----------


## pstratos

Ποιοι έχουν πάρει τον ψηφιακό δέκτη να κάνουμε ένα scanarisma ανα περιοχές??? Shark mhn πτοείσαι γιατι μπορεό να παίζει ακόμα και χωρίς καλό σήμα (σαν τα δορυφορικά είναι πχ με signal 30% μπορεί να είσαι οκ)

----------


## papashark

Πτοούμε γιατί από Υμηττό δεν πιάνω τίποτα  ::

----------


## donalt

> Εγώ μόλις είδα ότι μόνο από Υμηττό εκπέμπει.
> 
> Οπότε το ξεχνάω καθότι δεν βλώπω Υμηττό...


Μέχρι τέλος Μαρτίου θα εκπέμπει και από Πάρνηθα είναι θέμα παράδοσης από την Thomson των πομπών 3 μήνες παράδοση. αλλά έχε υπόψη σου ότι λίγο σήμα να σου έρχεται από κάπου με καμία ανάκλαση θα το βλέπεις .

Φιλικά 
Βασίλης

----------


## machine22

> Πτοούμε γιατί από Υμηττό δεν πιάνω τίποτα


Και καλά κάνεις.
Από μια μικρή δοκιμή που έκανα είδα ότι αν το σήμα δεν είναι καλό απλά το ξεχνάς. Θα σου κάνει διακοπές.
Περίμενε να αρχίσει η εκπομπή και από Πάρνηθα.

----------


## TASGAZ

εχω εναν δορυφορικό nokia 9600 που μπροστα γράφει DVB κάνει; (έχει και είσοδο κεραίας απλής)

----------


## papashark

> εχω εναν δορυφορικό nokia 9600 που μπροστα γράφει DVB κάνει; (έχει και είσοδο κεραίας απλής)


Όχι

----------


## gadgetakias

Ενημερωτικά επειδή το ψάχναμε και στην δουλειά και ρωτήσαμε γνωστό στην ΕΡΤ ισχύει το εξής.

Το σύστημα της ψηφιακής πλατφόρμας της ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ εκπέμπεται από δορυφόρους αλλά από ΕΠΙΓΕΙΟΥΣ σταθμούς.
Ετσι ΔΕΝ μπορούνε κάποιοι στο εξωτερικό να δούνε το πρόγραμμα.
Επειδή είναι σε πιλοτική φάση καλύπτεται μόνο το 50-60% της επικράτειας και κυρίως ο νομός Αττικής, νομός Θεσ/νίκης & Θεσσαλία (Πήλιο).

----------


## papashark

> Ενημερωτικά επειδή το ψάχναμε και στην δουλειά και ρωτήσαμε γνωστό στην ΕΡΤ ισχύει το εξής.
> 
> Το σύστημα της ψηφιακής πλατφόρμας της ΕΡΤ ΔΕΝ εκπέμπεται από δορυφόρους αλλά από ΕΠΙΓΕΙΟΥΣ σταθμούς.
> Ετσι ΔΕΝ μπορούνε κάποιοι στο εξωτερικό να δούνε το πρόγραμμα.
> Επειδή είναι σε πιλοτική φάση καλύπτεται μόνο το 50-60% της επικράτειας και κυρίως ο νομός Αττικής, νομός Θεσ/νίκης & Θεσσαλία (Πήλιο).


Εκτός από τηις τελευταίες λέξεις, έδωσες την ποιό καμένη απάντηση μέχρι στιγμής  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Dreambox που να ναι Sattelite & Terrestial δεν υπάρχει μάλλον ακόμα εεε?

----------


## aangelis

> Dreambox που να ναι Sattelite & Terrestial δεν υπάρχει μάλλον ακόμα εεε?


http://www.dream-multimedia-tv.de/engli ... dm7025.php




> Twin-Tuner DVB-S, DVB-C or DVB-T plug & play, mixable

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Dreambox που να ναι Sattelite & Terrestial δεν υπάρχει μάλλον ακόμα εεε?
> 
> 
> http://www.dream-multimedia-tv.de/engli ... dm7025.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εδώ είμαστε... 
Πάσχα η ομαδική?  ::

----------


## elkos

http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/dvbt/




> With a PC running Linux and a recent VGA card, you can emit a real digital TV signal in the VHF band to your DVB-T set-top box.
> DVB-T emitters are usually very expensive professional devices. Now with a standard PC you can broadcast real DVB-T channels !
> Examples to transmit PAL or SECAM analog signals directly to your TV are also presented.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> ...


539 ευρώ στο γερμανικό ebay + 20 ευρώ μεταφορικά + 5% για πληρωμή μέσω paypal

----------


## PPZ

> 160-180 είναι μπόλικα.
> 
> Εγώ θα πρότεινα για όποιον θέλει τον ποιό φθηνό δέκτη που κυκλοφορεί για την ώρα, με κόστος στα 60-80€.
> 
> Μετά όταν θα έχει νόημα, να πάρει ένα καλό δέκτη εφάμιλο με τους δορυφορικούς, πχ dreambox 500T.


Και μετα τι θα το κανεις το επιγειο FTA δεκτη? να το πουλησεις? Εγω πιστευω πως πρεπει απο την αρχη να το κανεις σωστα.Τεσπα, ουτος η αλλος δεν εχει νοημα ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ να παρει οποιοςδιποτε ΤΩΡΑ δεκτη, καθως η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ εκπομπη θα ξεκινησει το μαρτιο ενα καναλι, τον απριλιο δευτερω, κλπ.κλπ.... δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει να δωσεις ουτε 60 ευρω για να βλεπεις διαφημηση για 4 επιγεια καναλια τα οποια ΘΑ.....μετα απο τρεις μηνες.....

----------


## TeslaCoil

Το βλέπω ταρατσοPC 
νάτο
έρχεται
με μια Yagi από τα χεράκια μας  ::  η ένα πιάτο

Όμως γράφει στην συχνότητα UHF 48 άρα 
εφόσον ο ΑΝΤ1 είναι στη θέση 36 νομίζω
τσεκαρετετω με το δέκτη σας αναλόγως την περιοχή

αλλά θυμάμαι Πετρούπολη έπιανα 36 θέση
από Υμηττό Λογικά
γιατί κοιτάει Πειραιά
αν κάνω λάθος , θέλω τσεκάρισμα

H περιοχή UHF V είναι από το κανάλι 38 έως 68
το κάθε κανάλι είναι 7 Μhz εύρος

η περιοχή αυτή UHF V είναι από 606 Mhz - 853 Mhz
δηλαδή 31 κανάλια

έως το 48 είναι 10 άρα με βάση - το βιβλίο μου με τίτλο "Τηλεόραση" από Ευγενίδιο Ίδρυμα για όποιον θέλει την πηγή

το κανάλι 48 υπολογιστικά είναι 676 Mhz περίπου
σίγουρα είναι λίγο πιο πάνω λόγο απόσταση του ενός καναλιού από το άλλο , αλλά αν δεν τηρείτε αυτό

οπότε λέει το βιβλίο είναι 8 Μhz αντί για 7 Μhz για να έχουν μια σχετική απόσταση
άρα 48 686 Μhz

άρα η κεραία δεν θέλει αλλαγή
λογικά 

οπότε θέλουμε δέκτη μόνο

Η απορία μου είναι
θα είναι και πομπός
γιατί λέει αμφίδρομη τηλεόραση
και ακόμα
δέκτη μπορούμε να βρούμε σε αυτές τις συχνότητες

αποκοδικοποιητή ?
λέω κάποια πατέντα σε οικονομική τιμή  :: 
Κάποιο πρόγραμμα στην κάρτα TV ίσως , αλάνια!!

----------


## PPZ

Κεραια ΔΕΝ ειναι απαραιτητο να αλλαξεις (δεν ειναι κατι ειδικο), αλλα για περιοχες με χαμιλο σημα υπαρχουν κεραιες με ενσωματομενο ενυσχητη.....και παιρνει ρευμα απο τον δεκτη (5V/100mA).Σημερα δοκιμασα δυο δεκτες με Televes ενυσχημενη κεραια.Λοιπον, ο δεκτης Topfield TD6000T, και ο λεγομενος Arion AW-8700PIP.Και η δυο δεκτες ειχανε σημα 15% με ποιοτητα 97% απο το σημειο που βρισκομουνα, και 40% σημα και 98% ποιοτητα με κεραια ειδικη, για ψιφιακη επιγεια....

Εγω λεεω οτι δεν θα χρειαστει κανενας να αλλαξει κεραια στην Αθηνα (μια η δυο περιοχες ισως), αλλα εκτως Αθηνας μπορει να ειναι απαραιτητο.....


Αχ ναι, και ειδα καπου στην Στουρναρη (Cosmodata νομιζω) μια PCI DVB καρτα, η οποια ειναι τριπλος δεκτης (TV, DVB-SAT, DVB-T) με τιμη 120 ευρω....  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> ...


Θα τον βρεις και λίγο κάτω από 500€ στα γερμανικά μαγαζιά

Δοκιμάστε το αντίστοιχο του pricegrabber, το http://www.idealo.de

----------


## dti

> Και η δυο δεκτες ειχανε σημα 15% με ποιοτητα 97% απο το σημειο που βρισκομουνα, και 40% σημα και 98% ποιοτητα *με κεραια ειδικη, για ψιφιακη επιγεια*....


Για πες τί κεραία ήταν αυτή (μάρκα, κόστος, κλπ.)

----------


## m0bius

Πάντως εγώ κατάφερα με ένα DVB-T usb που είχα πάρει πέρισυ στην Αγγλία να δώ όλα τα κανάλια που βγάζει η EΡΤ από το linuxi μου. Το βράδυ ίσως καταφέρω να το κάνω και stream για να τα δείτε και εσεις.

----------


## papashark

> Πάντως εγώ κατάφερα με ένα DVB-T usb που είχα πάρει πέρισυ στην Αγγλία να δώ όλα τα κανάλια που βγάζει η EΡΤ από το linuxi μου. Το βράδυ ίσως καταφέρω να το κάνω και stream για να τα δείτε και εσεις.


τσσσσσσ  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Κεραιες 

http://chinasuppliers.alibaba.com/searc ... tenna.html

εβαλα στο Google

DVB-T antenna characteristic

και εβγαλε pdf kai doc

κατευαστετα

----------


## PPZ

> Για πες τί κεραία ήταν αυτή (μάρκα, κόστος, κλπ.)



Κεραια ειναι TELEVES, κλασικη διπολο με ενα εξαρτημα επανω της (pre-amp).Το ρευμα περνει απο τον δεκτη (5V).Δεν ξερω ακομα τιμη, θα εχω αυριο.

Μα σας λεω παιδια, μην βιαζεστε, ακομα ειναι νωρις για DVB-T.....

----------


## m0bius

Εγώ πάντως παιδιά με την κλασική μου κεραία τα έπιασα. 

Screenshots:
http://www.mobius.awmn/ert-digital/snapshot.png
http://www.mobius.awmn/ert-digital/cine+.png
http://www.mobius.awmn/ert-digital/sport+.png
http://www.mobius.awmn/ert-digital/prisma+.png

Δυστυχώς stream δεν παίζει προς το παρόν γιατί μπορώ να κάνω μόνο multicast.

Edit: Πάρτε και ένα μικρό capture. Η ποιότητα έχει πέσει λίγο για να μειωθεί το μέγεθος: http://www.mobius.awmn/ert-digital/cine+.avi

----------


## racer

κάποιος να κάνει τα screenshots attach στο forum ωρε παληκάριαααα

----------


## lambrosk

Πασχα είπαμε , να δούμε τι θα δούμε πρώτα...

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Kαλησπερα... εγω έχω τον acer 5514 με ενσωματωμένο hybrid tv tuner dvb-t.Με την δικια του κεραιούλα που είναι dvb-t πιάνει στην ταράτσα... με μία Dtt ready που έχω στην ταράτσα δέν παίζει....!!!!εχει κανεις καμια ιδέα?
Άλλος με το ιδιο laptop σε τι κεραία το εχει δοκιμάσει εμενα ειναι μια FRACARRO BLU220

----------


## PPZ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> Για πες τί κεραία ήταν αυτή (μάρκα, κόστος, κλπ.)
> 
> 
> 
> Κεραια ειναι TELEVES, κλασικη διπολο με ενα εξαρτημα επανω της (pre-amp).Το ρευμα περνει απο τον δεκτη (5V).Δεν ξερω ακομα τιμη, θα εχω αυριο.
> 
> Μα σας λεω παιδια, μην βιαζεστε, ακομα ειναι νωρις για DVB-T.....




Κεραια ειναι DAT45 της TELEVES, και κοστιζει 60-70 ευρω.Και δεν εχει ενσωματομενο pre-amp.Αυτη που ειναι ακριβη ειναι PRESTEL ιταλικη η οποια κοστιζει 150 ευρω και εχει και ενισχυτη....

----------


## Neted

Από τη στιγμή που η εκπομπή γίνεται στις κλασικές συχνότητες VHF/UHF προφανώς η υπάρχουσα κεραία φτάνει και περισσεύει. Απλά χρειάζεται ένας αποκωδικοποιητής DVB-T (Terrestial) για να μπορέσει να καταλάβει το σήμα ή και ένας έξτρα ενισχυτής για την κεραία αν το σήμα είναι ΤΟΣΟ χάλια. 

Αν η λήψη της κεραίας είναι ελλιπής, απλά θα υπάρχουν τα κλασικά ψηφιακά τεχνουργήματα (θα εξαφανίζονται μερικά τετραγωνάκια απ'το MPEG, θα επανέρχονται κ.ο.κ.). Τα γνωστά δηλαδή όπως ακριβώς με την δορυφορική και γενικότερα με το streaming.

Και η Terratec έχει βγάλει κάτι ωραία DVB-T μαραφέτια με πολύ καλές τιμούλες (+17€ μεταφορικά), chech it:




PCI Express οεο, διπλό tuner, ζήτω το bandwidth!

more: http://tven.terratec.net/

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Πώς εξηγείται οτι με μία κεραιούλα σαν αυτη τη μαυρη omni πιο πάνω πιάνει με διακοπες ακόμη και μεσα στο σπίτι ενώ με την κεραία στην ταράτσα δεν πιάνει τίποτα που είναι και dtt ready.... στο ίδιο tuner???

----------


## Belibem

> Πώς εξηγείται οτι με μία κεραιούλα σαν αυτη τη μαυρη omni πιο πάνω πιάνει με διακοπες ακόμη και μεσα στο σπίτι ενώ με την κεραία στην ταράτσα δεν πιάνει τίποτα που είναι και dtt ready.... στο ίδιο tuner???


Λογικά κάποιο φίλτρο θα σου κάνει τη ζημιά. Μήπως το σήμα σου περνάει απο κάποιο ενισχυτή?

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

μετά από αναζήτηση του από που περνάει το καλώδιο της κεραίας είδα ότι πέφτει πάνω σε ένα διακλαδωτή 1 είσοδο 2 εξόδους λέτε να φταίει αυτό? χρειάζεται ειδικός διακλαδωτή ????

----------


## nc

> μετά από αναζήτηση του από που περνάει το καλώδιο της κεραίας είδα ότι πέφτει πάνω σε ένα διακλαδωτή 1 είσοδο 2 εξόδους λέτε να φταίει αυτό? χρειάζεται ειδικός διακλαδωτή ????


Χρειάζεται ΑΠΛΗ κεραία UHF και ΤΙΠΟΤΕ άλλο. Η κεραία θα πρέπει να πέφτει κατευθείαν επάνω στο μηχάνημα. Οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει σχεδιαστεί για αναλογικό σήμα (ενισχυτές, διακλαδωτές κλπ) προκαλεί προβλήματα.

----------


## Neted

> Οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει σχεδιαστεί για αναλογικό σήμα (ενισχυτές, διακλαδωτές κλπ) προκαλεί προβλήματα.


Δε συμφωνώ. Οποιαδήποτε (σωστή) ενίσχυση είναι παραπάνω από θεμιτή. Σχεδόν αναγκαία. Ειδικά για την σωστή λήψη του κλασικού αναλογικού tuner μιας απλής τηλεόρασης που για μερικά χρόνια θα συνυπάρχει με την ψηφιακή.
Ειδικά μάλιστα αν υπάρχουν παθητικοί διακλαδωτές σήματος (και άρα εξασθένιση), επιβάλλεται να βρίσκεται ένας ενισχυτής από πίσω. Αρκεί να μην υπάρχει κανένα περίεργα ρυθμισμένο φίλτο κάπου και κόβει συχνότητες όπως λέει ο belibem.

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> Οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει σχεδιαστεί για αναλογικό σήμα (ενισχυτές, διακλαδωτές κλπ) προκαλεί προβλήματα.
> 
> 
> Δε συμφωνώ. Οποιαδήποτε (σωστή) ενίσχυση είναι παραπάνω από θεμιτή. Σχεδόν αναγκαία. Ειδικά για την σωστή λήψη του κλασικού αναλογικού tuner μιας απλής τηλεόρασης που για μερικά χρόνια θα συνυπάρχει με την ψηφιακή.
> Ειδικά μάλιστα αν υπάρχουν παθητικοί διακλαδωτές σήματος (και άρα εξασθένιση), επιβάλλεται να βρίσκεται ένας ενισχυτής από πίσω. Αρκεί να μην υπάρχει κανένα περίεργα ρυθμισμένο φίλτο κάπου και κόβει συχνότητες όπως λέει ο belibem.


Η απλή και φτηνή λύση είναι αυτή που πρότεινα. 

Ανάλογα με την επεκτασιμότητα και την θέση χρειάζονται τα ανάλογα μηχανήματα και χρήματα.

Και βέβαια εάν θες να κάνεις περίεργα πράγματα τόσο πιο πολύ θα βάλεις το χέρι στην τσέπη.

Οι επιλογές είναι πολλές ανάλογα με το πορτοφόλι.

P.S. Θα ανεβάσω και εικόνες το βράδυ για περισσότερη ενημέρωση.

----------


## -=Mikeb=-

Εγώ αυτό που έκανα ήταν να πάω πίσω την κεραία (αφού δεν μου έκανε και για άλλους λόγους) και πήρα τελικά την televes triple DAT45 δεν πείραξα τους διακλαδωτές ,τίποτα, μόνο άλλαξα κεραία, στο ίδιο σημείο ίδιο ιστό που είχα την dtt ready και παίζει τέλεια τα σχόλια δικά σας....

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι την λειτουργώ πάνω στον Acer 5514 με DVB-T και αναλογικό Hybrid tv-tuner ενσωματωμένο της avermedia το M115

Υ.Γ: Για την ιστορία....εκτός απο τα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ερτ έπιασα και το ΡΙΚ sat το οποίο πρεπει να είναι και αυτό ψηφιακό γιατί σε λειτουργία DVB-T πιάνει μόνο αυτά τα 4 (Cine+[παίζει σποτ οτι ξεκινάει το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα Απρίλιο],Sport+[παίζει σποτ οτι ξεκινάει το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα Μάιο],Prisma+[παίζει σποτ ότι ξεκινάει το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα Μάρτιο],RIK SAT[Λειτουργεί κανονικα το υπάρχον προγραμά του])

----------


## alex-23

η κεραια που πηρες εχει ενα κυκλωματακι και αυτο ειναι που κανει την διαφορα 
υπαρχει περιπτωση να παιζει και με την κανονικη κεραια και να μιν χρειαζεται να βαλεις ψηφιακη
δεν εχω ακουσει για ψηφιακους ενισχυτες και οι αναλογικοι δεν νομιζω να εχουν φιλτρα και να μην δεχονται ψηφιακο σημα  ::

----------


## m0bius

Εμένα με την κανονική κεραία και αναλογικό ενισχυτή δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να τα πίασω τα κανάλια...

----------


## Neted

Τι πάει να πει "ψηφιακό σήμα";
Η φύση του σήματος τόσο στην αναλογική όσο και στην ψηφιακή tv είναι ακριβώς η ίδια. Απλά η διαμόρφωση αλλάζει.
Ή μήπως έχετε την εντύπωση ότι στα WiFi μας οι κεραίες μας εκπέμπουν 0 και 1; Μέσα σε ένα συγκεκριμένο φάσμα (κανάλι) εκπέμπουν, πολύ υψηλής συχνότητας. (αναλογικό - όπως και οτιδήποτε άλλο στη φύση)

Διαφορετικός εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται μόνον όταν αλλάζει η συχνότητα του σήματος και έτσι ο υπάρχον εξοπλισμός, κατασκευασμένος για συγκεκριμέρνο φάσμα συχνοτήτων, δεν "διεγείρεται". Συνεπώς, αφού η ψηφιακή tv εκπέμπει στο ίδιο φάσμα με την αναλογική, ο ίδιος εξοπλισμός είναι υπεραρκετός. Μόνο αποκωδικοποιητής χρειάζεται να καταλάβει την νέα διαμόρφωση (DVB-T).

"Ψηφιακό σήμα" (στην περίπτωσή μας) = αναλογική μετάδοση μιας σειράς bit που μπορεί να επανασυντεθεί αυτούσια στο άλλο άκρο.

Τώρα τον έβγαλα τον ορισμό  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## nc

Με λίγη καθυστέρηση μερικά screenshots:

Ο εξοπλισμός μου αποτελείτε από έναν δέκτη Kaon KTSC-570 COMBO Receiver, μία απλή UHF κεραία και 25-30 μέτρα καλώδιο.

http://www.hm-sat-shop.de/10219.ahtml

KTSC-570 COMBO Common Interface satellite receiver. Unique features: fast change between satellite and terrestrial channel, 256 color OSD and convenient 2-layer GUI architecture, intelligent banner includes channel selection and information view, Teletext (with VBI insertion) / subtitle function, ability to name or re-name satellites or channels, recall last viewed channel, parental lock facility by channel, 8 event VCR timer function, programmable sleep timer, simultaneous multiple search with satellites and transponders, high-qualified sensitivity of QPSK/COFDM tuner and demodulator, Dolby Digital bitstream out through S/PDIF, DiSEqC 1.2 and USALS available, SCPC and MCPC receivable from C/Ku-band and wide/universal-band, gam.

----------


## Neted

> Ενημερωτικά στο USA απαγορεύτηκαν όλες οι αναλογικές εκπομπές από το 2006, από φέτος δηλαδή μόνο DVB-T οι αμερικάνοι.
> Εδώ μέχρι το τέλος της δεκαετίας βλέπω να την βγάζουμε με αναλογικό.


Για Ελλάδα η οδηγία επιβάλλει μέχρι 2012 να έχουμε γυρίσει πλήρως σε digital. Δεν έπεσες κι έξω!  ::

----------


## mapas

edw sto londino ekpempontai epigeia 81 psifiakes yphresies... kamia 38 eley8ra kanalia tv kai polla radiofwna. ola afta apo 5 mono syxnotites !

egw agorasa afto gia 40 lires (60e):



legetai freecom DVB-T USB Stick.

Doulevei poly kala akoma kai me tin dikia tou keraioula sto laptop.

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Ενημερωτικά στο USA απαγορεύτηκαν όλες οι αναλογικές εκπομπές από το 2006, από φέτος δηλαδή μόνο DVB-T οι αμερικάνοι.
> Εδώ μέχρι το τέλος της δεκαετίας βλέπω να την βγάζουμε με αναλογικό. 
> 
> 
> Για Ελλάδα η οδηγία επιβάλλει μέχρι 2012 να έχουμε γυρίσει πλήρως σε digital. Δεν έπεσες κι έξω!


μετά το 2012 η μπάντα δικιά μας???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## AEON

Παιδιά έχω την 45άρα LCD της Sharp, η οποία έρχεται με δικό της Media box που διαθέτει ενσωματωμένο DVB-T tuner.

Παρόλο που έχω κάνει σωστά την συνδεσμολογία (την κεραία στο σχετικό Digital in και το αναλογικό μέσω γέφυρας από το Digital Antenna Out στο Analogue Antenna in) και παρόλο που μου πιάνει τα αναλογικά κανάλια τζάμι, στο σκανάρισμα για νέα κανάλια σε DTV mode δε μου βρίσκει κανένα από τα καινούργια της ΕΡΤ.

Μένω Άνω Ιλίσια και σκεφτόμουν μήπως δεν έχει λήψη καλή ειδικά η συχνότητα UHF 48, αλλά σε κατάστημα της περιοχής μου παίζει νυχθημερόν στις τηλεοράσεις της βιτρίνας του τα ψηφιακά κανάλια.

Καμμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## costas43gr

Στην 32'' που εχω παντος τα πιανει ''τζάμι'' κατι δεν εχεις κανει σωστα, δες το manual. Εκτος κι αν δεν βλεπεις Υμητο με UHF κεραια.

----------


## papashark

> Στην 32'' που εχω παντος τα πιανει ''τζάμι'' κατι δεν εχεις κανει σωστα, δες το manual. Εκτος κι αν δεν βλεπεις Υμητο με UHF κεραια.


Όπως εγώ που πήγα και αγόρασα μηχανάκι για να καίει τσάμπα ρεύμα  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Στην 32'' που εχω παντος τα πιανει ''τζάμι'' κατι δεν εχεις κανει σωστα, δες το manual. Εκτος κι αν δεν βλεπεις Υμητο με UHF κεραια.
> 
> 
> Όπως εγώ που πήγα και αγόρασα μηχανάκι για να καίει τσάμπα ρεύμα


Ελα αφου εδειχνε την χειμερινη ολυμπιαδα....  ::   ::

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Στην 32'' που εχω παντος τα πιανει ''τζάμι'' κατι δεν εχεις κανει σωστα, δες το manual. Εκτος κι αν δεν βλεπεις Υμητο με UHF κεραια.
> 
> 
> Όπως εγώ που πήγα και αγόρασα μηχανάκι για να καίει τσάμπα ρεύμα


στο Πασαλιμάνι δεν ποιάνει???

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> ...


Στο γνωστό ακριτικό Πασαλιμάνι, που βάλαμε dsl ένα χρόνο μετά, δεν βλέπουμε Υμηττό γιατί μας κόβει ο Προφήτης Ηλίας (τουλάχιστον εδώ που είμαι εγώ).  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mbjp

γι'αυτό φέρε το μηχανάκι από εδώ που βλέπουμε όοοολα τα αψηλά βουνά και θα σου κάνω live streaming μέσω wifi  ::

----------


## AEON

> Στην 32'' που εχω παντος τα πιανει ''τζάμι'' κατι δεν εχεις κανει σωστα, δες το manual. Εκτος κι αν δεν βλεπεις Υμητο με UHF κεραια.


Έκανα ακριβώς ότι λέει το manual για αυτήν την περίπτωση, αλλά τζίφος! No Digital Services found μου βγάζει συνέχεια.

Μόνο από Υμηττό εκπέμπεται το ψηφιακό σήμα;

----------


## costas43gr

Μονο Υμητο καναλι 48 UHF.
Φυσικα δεν βλεπεις που σκαναρει ο δεκτης αλλα σαρωνει ολες τις μπαντες οπου αν βρει ψηφιακο σημα στο τελος της διαδικασιας θα σου εμφανισει τι βρηκε. αν βρηκε.
Μην κοψεις το scan αν δεν τελειωσει μονο του.
Εχεις ορισει σωστα την χωρα και οτι αλλο σε ρωταει στην αρχη ?

----------


## AEON

Aμ δε βρήκε. Έχω κάνει δεκάδες φορές το σκανάρισμα μέχρι τέλους αλλά τζίφος!

Σωστά είναι τα settings της χώρας. Greece έχω βάλει.

Και η κεραία είναι γυρισμένη στον Υμηττό!

Τα νεύρα μου!

----------


## webmania

ΕΡΤ DIGITAL: Ξεκίνησε και στη Θεσσαλονίκη! 
Ξεκίνησε η DTT της EPT Digital στη Θεσσαλονίκη εχτές 18/3/2006 το απόγευμα! Στη συχνότητα UHF 56, με τέσσερα κανάλια (ΠΡΙΣΜΑ+, ΣΙΝΕ+, ΣΠΟΡ+, ΡΙΚ)! Το ΡΙΚ σταμάτησε την επίγεια αναλογική εκπομπή του από την ίδια συχνότητα. Οι λήψεις έγιναν με Humax F4-FTA (MAJAR), Homecast T8000-PVR (TEXNOPOLIS), Technisat Airstar Telestick T1 (HELLAS DIGITAL). Σύντομα αναλυτικές δοκιμές... © Κώστας Παπαζαχαρίου (19/3/2006, 11.15 π.μ.)

----------


## geodimis

> Με λίγη καθυστέρηση μερικά screenshots:
> 
> Ο εξοπλισμός μου αποτελείτε από έναν δέκτη Kaon KTSC-570 COMBO Receiver, μία απλή UHF κεραία και 25-30 μέτρα καλώδιο.
> 
> http://www.hm-sat-shop.de/10219.ahtml ...


Εγώ με τον KSC-570 (χωρίς το T δηλαδή δεν θα πιάνω ε;...)

----------


## wiresounds

Σήμερα είδα το πρόγραμμα που εκπέμπεται, και τα τέσσερα κανάλια. Παρατήρησα κάποιο blocking στην εικόνα (η εικόνα χωρίζεται σε πολλά ευδιάκριτα τετραγωνάκια), το οποίο δηλώνει χαμηλό bitrate.

Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος ή φταίει ο δέκτης μου και το decoding που κάνει;

----------


## nc

> Εγώ με τον KSC-570 (χωρίς το T δηλαδή δεν θα πιάνω ε;...)


Αυτός είναι δορυφορικός δέκτης.

...

----------


## Neted

> Σήμερα είδα το πρόγραμμα που εκπέμπεται, και τα τέσσερα κανάλια. Παρατήρησα κάποιο blocking στην εικόνα (η εικόνα χωρίζεται σε πολλά ευδιάκριτα τετραγωνάκια), το οποίο δηλώνει χαμηλό bitrate.
> 
> Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος ή φταίει ο δέκτης μου και το decoding που κάνει;


Είναι πράγματι πολύ χαμηλό το bitrate, ειδικά στο ΡΙΚ.

----------


## wiresounds

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> Σήμερα είδα το πρόγραμμα που εκπέμπεται, και τα τέσσερα κανάλια. Παρατήρησα κάποιο blocking στην εικόνα (η εικόνα χωρίζεται σε πολλά ευδιάκριτα τετραγωνάκια), το οποίο δηλώνει χαμηλό bitrate.
> 
> Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος ή φταίει ο δέκτης μου και το decoding που κάνει;
> 
> 
> Είναι πράγματι πολύ χαμηλό το bitrate, ειδικά στο ΡΙΚ.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και την διασταύρωση της πληροφορίας. Ο δέκτης είναι καλός τότε. χαχα

Τουλάχιστον με το ψηφιακό σήμα δεν υπάρχουν παρεμβολές. Είναι η αλήθεια ότι περίμενα καλύτερη εικόνα, έχοντας συνηθίσει κάποια καλά δορυφορικά.

----------


## Neted

Ε λογικά σιγά σιγά (σε κανά χρόνο+  :: ) θα το στρώσουν, δεν φαντάζομαι να το αφήσουν έτσι.. Πιλοτικά είναι όλα εξάλλου!

Δώστε 720p στο λαό!!  ::

----------


## my_thos

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Φίλε Mikeb, για να κάνεις λήψη του επίγειου ψηφιακού σήματος μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις στην ταράτσα σου μία κεραία UHF η οποία καλό θα ήταν να είναι σχεδιασμένη για ψηφιακή λήψη ώστε να έχεις καλύτερη απόδοση και προσαρμογή στη λήψη του σήματος. Εγώ έχω τοποθετήσει μία PRESTEL 19EL η οποία είναι Ιταλικής κατασκευής και το κόστος της είναι 42,00€ Λιανική τιμή (δές στο site http://www.thraskias.gr). Ενημερωτικά οι PRESTEL παλαιού τύπου λειτουργούν κανονικά για τη λήψη του ψηφιακού σήματος.

----------


## gadgetakias

Με το TECHNISAT DIGIPAL 2 και με την κεραία που ήδη έχω, παίζει μια χαρά. Κομπιάσματα και αυτά που λέτε δεν έχω, αλλά στο ΡΙΚ είναι φανερό ότι η ποιότητα είναι υποδιαίστερη..

----------


## nmout

ξερετε κανενα δεκτη να βγαζει το ψηφιακο σημα και στο ομοαξονικο καλωδιο και οχι μονο στo scart?
εχει κανεις dreambox dvb-t?

----------


## johny_sketo

Όταν λες στο ομοαξονικό εννοείς το καλλώδιο της κεραίας;

----------


## nmout

> Όταν λες στο ομοαξονικό εννοείς το καλλώδιο της κεραίας;


ναι
το χρειαζομαι αυτο για να δοσω ψηφιακο σημα και σε αλλo δωματιo

----------


## johny_sketo

Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει δέκτης που να βγάζει το ψηφιακό σήμα στην κεραία αλλά γίνεται με ένα κυκλωματάκι που λέγεται RF modulator και αναλαμβάνει να μετατρέψει το σήμα που του δίνεις στις εισόδους (RCA) σε σήμα κεραίας.
Το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα το χρησιμοποιούν για να συνδέσουν συσκευές που έχουν έξοδο scart ή RCA σε παλιές τηλεοράσεις που δεν έχουν τέτοιες εισόδους. Υπάρχει έτοιμο αυτό το συστηματάκι και δεν είναι πολύ ακριβο, περίπου 20-30 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.
JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## nc

Κάτι σαν αυτό ?

----------


## nmout

rf out εχει και εμενα, αλλα βγαζει μονο το σημα των αναλογικων καναλιιων, οχι των ψηφιακων

----------


## machine22

Είσαι σίγουρος? 
Ένας που είχα δοκιμάσει εγώ έβγαζε σε ένα κανάλι (δεν θυμάμαι ποιο) την έξοδο των ψηφιακών καναλιών.

----------


## nmout

εξαρταται απο την μαρκα
ποια μαρκα το βγαζει?

----------


## machine22

Δεν θυμάμαι

----------


## robotech_

Παιδια να ρωτήσω.
Αν πάρουμε αποκωδικοποιητή θα βλέπουμε τα κανάλια από το AV και θα πρέπει να αλλάζουμε κανάλι από τον αποκωδικοποιητή(στυλ NOVA) ή μπορούμε σε κάθε μνήμη της TV να βάζουμε άλλο κανάλι πχ στο 1 της TV το πρισμα+, στο 2 της TV το σπορ+ κλπ κλπ..?

Σαν πολλά δεν μαζεύονται τα remotes???

Επίσης τελικά θα αλλάξουμε κεραία?

----------


## jchr

κεραια δεν αλλαζεις.. με αυτη που εχεις παιζει κανονικα 
τα κοντρολ οντος θα ειναι πολλα 
παιζει οπως ο αποκωδικοποιητης της νοβα
AV κλπ
εκτος αν εχεις tv με ενσωματομενο dvb-t .

----------


## robotech_

Εκτός και αν πάρουμε κανένα Universal...

----------


## wiresounds

Πως σας φάνηκε το Sport+ ;

----------


## EOS

καμμιά πρόταση για δέκτη? όχι για pc..

----------


## kakis

::  Τελικά τι γίνεται με το ψηφιακό σήμα; Έχουμε στην ταράτσα μια κλασσική αναλογική κεραία λόγω του ότι η πολυκατοικία είναι 5όροφη και η κεραία μια, υπάρχουν διακλαδωτές, ενισχυτές κλπ. , το αναλογικό σήμα είναι σχεδόν τέλειο, η τηλεόραση ειναι κανονική (χωρίς ψηφιακό δέκτη) και το pc έχει ενα κλασσικό tv-tuner. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος περίπου στην κατάσταση αυτή( ή που απλά να γνωρίζει), *μηπώς μπορεί να με κατατοπίσει στην αγορά κάποιου φθηνού και ποιοτικού δέκτη από Ελλάδα;*


Υ.Γ.: Μήπως υπάρχει πρόγραμμα στο pc για να μην χρειαστεί να αγοράσω άλλο tv-tuner;  ::  

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## lazy

μιας που το εβαλα ήδη, η εγκατασταση γινεται και σε κοινη εγκατασταση πολυκατοικιας με την προυποθεση να έχει καλο σημα.Φανταστείτε οτι στο κτιριο που μενω υπάρχει ενισχυτης με διακλαδωτή για 6 διαμερίσματα και ο δέκτης μου ειναι στα 50-κατι μέτρα .Τα κανάλια τα λαμβάνει κάπου στο 70% χωρίς κάτι άλλο.

Υπαρχει combo δεκτης σε γνωστο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών των βορείων προαστείων (φιλαδελφεια μεριά) με 100 ευρώ που δουλεύει και με μοτερ και έχει και multicam........

----------


## nmout

> Υπαρχει combo δεκτης με 100 ευρώ που δουλεύει και με μοτερ και έχει και multicam........


 ονομα δεκτη?

----------


## lazy

Yamatu MX reader. Με ελληνικο μενου και cam που φλασάρεται :twisted: από την σειριακή. Ειναι κινέζικος και υπάρχει απο διάφορα brands όπως ο DSN6100. Ενα και το αυτο..........

----------


## MAuVE

Οποιος γνωρίζει το πρότυπο του Electronic Programme Guide (EPG) που υποστηρίζει ο DVB-T δέκτης του, settop-box ή vpr και μπορεί να μου στείλει την πληροφορία μαζί με τα στοιχεία της συσκευής (κατασκευαστής και μοντέλο), θα με βοηθήσει πολύ σε μία έρευνα που κάνω.

Λέξεις κλειδιά : DVB-SI/EIT, TV Anywhere

----------


## igna

Πάντως αν θέλετε μια συμβουλή μην παίρνετε κάτι ακριβό ακόμα σε λίγο θα βγουν καλύτεροι δέκτες και πιο φτηνοί περιμένετε.
Πάντως οι YU MA TU που έχω βάλει δυο καλοί φαίνονται για τα λεφτά τους και με καλό δέκτη, δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξετε κεραία. 
Και μια καλή κάρτα για PC είναι της AVERMEDIA DVB-Τ που έχω και είναι τέλεια.

----------


## lazy

ξεχασα να πω οτι παιζει και με μοτερ/positioner (τουλάχιστον με το SG2100).

----------


## Unreal

Ξέρει κανείς σε τι "Format" είναι τα ψηφιακά κανάλια της ΕΡΤ? Απο ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι σαν να βλέπουμε MPEG2 αρχεία και στην 32'' τηλεόραση μου εμφανίζονται τα προβλήματα της συμπίεσης όταν βλέπεις απο αρκετά κοντά (<1m). 
Το θέμα είναι εκτός από την υπερβολική συμπίεση-για να χωρέσουν αναγκαστικά 4 σε 1- που έχουν βάλει, σε τι ανάλυση και καρέ/δευτερόλεπτο είναι τα κανάλια. Φαίνεται κάπως πιο ομαλή η κίνηση ίσως να είναι στα 30 καρέ/δευτερόλεπτο?

----------


## Neted

Είναι mpeg2. Με χαμηλό bitrate και χαμηλή ανάλυση αλλά ανεκτό για όλες τις crt και τις lcd σε απόσταση > 2-3 μέτρα.
Ευχόμαστε να είναι παροδικό.

----------


## Ifaistos

Ελπίζω σε λίγες μέρες να υπάρξει feed 24/7 από τον κόμβο με ένα από τα κανάλια, εν όψη και του Παγκ. Κυπέλου  ::

----------


## Unreal

> Είναι mpeg2. Με χαμηλό bitrate και χαμηλή ανάλυση αλλά ανεκτό για όλες τις crt και τις lcd σε απόσταση > 2-3 μέτρα.
> Ευχόμαστε να είναι παροδικό.


Δύσκολο το βλέπω εφόσον όπως έχω καταλάβει και τα 4 κανάλια μοιράζονται το bandwidth που θα έπρεπε να δοθεί σε 1 κανάλι που θα ήταν πραγματικά HDTV. Βέβαια κανείς δεν είπε ότι DTV και HDTV είναι το ίδιο πράγμα αλλά ουσιαστικά αυτό περιμένουμε από την ψηφιακή DTV, την δυνατοτήτα να μας δώσει HDTV και όχι κάτι σε επίπεδο αναλογικού PAL.

----------


## Neted

Όντως μέσα σε ένα φάσμα των 8Mhz εκπέμπονται και τα 4 αλλά εννοώ να τα σπάσουν και να εκπέμπονται άντε ανά 2.
Πάντως για HDTV ανεβαίνει και η τιμή του εξοπλισμού. Τα κλασικά dvb-t μηχανάκια σηκώνουν μέχρι Μpeg2 720x576 (dvd).

Και για την ακρίβεια δεν έχω πετύχει στην ελληνική αγορά κάτι σε 720p, h.264 κ.λπ.!

----------


## Unreal

Ακόμα και 720Χ576 να ήταν αλλά χωρίς αυτή την υπερβολική συμπίεση θα έδειχνε τρομερά. Τι να το κάνω που είναι 1280Χ720p και έχει τόσο μεγάλη συμπίεση. Τα αναλογικά κανάλια (MEGA, ANT1, ALPHA, STAR) που τα πιάνω καλά έχουν καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας.

Δεν ξέρω ίσως είμαι εγώ υπερβολικός που πίστευα ότι θα δώ Mundial σε πραγματικό(χωρίς τόσο μεγάλη συμπίεση) 1280Χ[email protected] καρέ/δευτερόλεπτο ?

----------


## Neted

Καλό  ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Όντως μέσα σε ένα φάσμα των 8Mhz εκπέμπονται και τα 4 αλλά εννοώ να τα σπάσουν και να εκπέμπονται άντε ανά 2.
> Πάντως για HDTV ανεβαίνει και η τιμή του εξοπλισμού. Τα κλασικά dvb-t μηχανάκια σηκώνουν μέχρι Μpeg2 720x576 (dvd).
> 
> Και για την ακρίβεια δεν έχω πετύχει στην ελληνική αγορά κάτι σε 720p, h.264 κ.λπ.!


Έχω πάρει την Avermedia Hybrid+FM Cardbus που τα κάνει όλα και συμφέρει

http://www.avermedia.com/cgi-bin/pro...bus.asp?show=2

η οποία λέει ότι υποστηρίζει και 720p και 1080i.

----------


## Neted

Σε pcάδικες λύσεις ευτυχώς είναι περισσότερες οι επιλογές. Σε top-box τί γίνεται!

----------


## Unreal

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να μετακομίσω στην Ιαπωνία αν θέλω το mundial σε 1280Χ[email protected] 

Πάντως για να απαντήσω και στην αρχική μου ερώτηση, το format των καναλιών πρέπει (είναι σίγουρα 720p???) να είναι [email protected](ή 30)Hz, αν και με την συμπίεση που του κάνουν δεν δείχνει καλύτερο από [email protected] (η ανάλυση και το frame rate που αντιστοιχεί στο αναλογικό PAL δηλαδή η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι είναι interlaced και όχι progressive).

----------


## nc

Οι αγώνες του παγκοσμίου κυπέλλου που θα μεταδοθούν από την ΕΡΤ ψηφιακή θα είναι κονσέρβες (μαγνητοσκόπηση). LIVE, οι αγώνες θα μεταδοθούν ΜΟΝΟ από την ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ.

Εάν θέλετε να δείτε αγώνες σε καλή ποιότητα εικόνας η μόνη λύση είναι δορυφορικά, από τα γερμανικά κανάλια ARD και ZDF (Hotbird και Astra 1) ή από την συχνότητα του BBC interactive στον Astra2 (28 east, Freq=12441 V, SR=27500, FEC=2/3) για τους λάτρεις της περιγραφής στα αγγλικά.

Στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα θα βρείτε πια δορυφορικά κανάλια θα μεταδώσουν τους αγώνες του παγκοσμίου κυπέλλου:

http://knplogic.com/sport/FT_WC06only.html

----------


## Neted

> Πάντως για να απαντήσω και στην αρχική μου ερώτηση, το format των καναλιών πρέπει (είναι σίγουρα 720p???) να είναι [email protected](ή 30)Hz,


Δεν είναι 720p γιατί,

1) Το έχω δει στα properties κάρτας υπολογιστή (500κάτι x 400κάτι είναι)
2) Δεν θα έπαιζε στο set-top-box μου  ::

----------


## Unreal

> Οι αγώνες του παγκοσμίου κυπέλλου που θα μεταδοθούν από την ΕΡΤ ψηφιακή θα είναι κονσέρβες (μαγνητοσκόπηση). LIVE, οι αγώνες θα μεταδοθούν ΜΟΝΟ από την ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ.
> 
> Εάν θέλετε να δείτε αγώνες σε καλή ποιότητα εικόνας η μόνη λύση είναι δορυφορικά, από τα γερμανικά κανάλια ARD και ZDF (Hotbird και Astra 1) ή από την συχνότητα του BBC interactive στον Astra2 (28 east, Freq=12441 V, SR=27500, FEC=2/3) για τους λάτρεις της περιγραφής στα αγγλικά.
> 
> Στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα θα βρείτε πια δορυφορικά κανάλια θα μεταδώσουν τους αγώνες του παγκοσμίου κυπέλλου:
> 
> http://knplogic.com/sport/FT_WC06only.html


Τα δορυφορικά σε τι format είναι? Παρεπιμπτόντως η Nova εκμπέμπει σε 720p?

----------


## MAuVE

Ολα τα DVB-T κανάλια της ΕΡΤ ψηφιακής είναι SD (Standard Definition = 720x576 interlaced)

----------


## Unreal

> Ολα τα DVB-T κανάλια της ΕΡΤ ψηφιακής είναι SD (Standard Definition = 720x576 interlaced)


Το πιο πιθανό μια και εμένα στα επίπεδα PAL μου φαίνονται απαλλαγμένα από Ghosting και αναλογικό θόρυβο. Πάντως επειδή η κίνηση μου φαίνεται λίγο πιο ομαλή ίσως είναι στα 30Hz(60Hz interlaced) αντί των 25(50 interlaced) του PAL?

----------


## MAuVE

Οχι, είναι 25 frames/sec = 50 fields/sec serial digital

----------


## EOS

Το EPG δεν θα έπρεπε να δείχνει κάτι? 


δεν μου δείχνει τιποτα απολύτως...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Το EPG δεν θα έπρεπε να δείχνει κάτι? 
> 
> 
> δεν μου δείχνει τιποτα απολύτως... :cry:


Δεν έχει υλοποιηθεί ακόμα. 

Τι θα ήθελες να περιλαμβάνει ;

----------


## sotirisk

> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να μετακομίσω στην Ιαπωνία αν θέλω το mundial σε 1280Χ[email protected] 
> 
> Πάντως για να απαντήσω και στην αρχική μου ερώτηση, το format των καναλιών πρέπει (είναι σίγουρα 720p???) να είναι [email protected](ή 30)Hz, αν και με την συμπίεση που του κάνουν δεν δείχνει καλύτερο από [email protected] (η ανάλυση και το frame rate που αντιστοιχεί στο αναλογικό PAL δηλαδή η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι είναι interlaced και όχι progressive).


Νομίζω ότι το euro1080 μεταδίδει σε 1920x1080 το mundial, είναι επί πληρωμή βέβαια, και χρειάζεσαι δέκτη dvb-s2 (mpeg4).

----------


## EOS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από EOS
> 
> Το EPG δεν θα έπρεπε να δείχνει κάτι? 
> 
> 
> δεν μου δείχνει τιποτα απολύτως... 
> 
> 
> Δεν έχει υλοποιηθεί ακόμα. 
> ...


 Δέχεσαι requests?  ::

----------


## Unreal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να μετακομίσω στην Ιαπωνία αν θέλω το mundial σε 1280Χ[email protected] 
> 
> Πάντως για να απαντήσω και στην αρχική μου ερώτηση, το format των καναλιών πρέπει (είναι σίγουρα 720p???) να είναι [email protected](ή 30)Hz, αν και με την συμπίεση που του κάνουν δεν δείχνει καλύτερο από [email protected] (η ανάλυση και το frame rate που αντιστοιχεί στο αναλογικό PAL δηλαδή η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι είναι interlaced και όχι progressive).
> 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι το euro1080 μεταδίδει σε 1920x1080 το mundial, είναι επί πληρωμή βέβαια, και χρειάζεσαι δέκτη dvb-s2 (mpeg4).


Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρεις για το euro1080 που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ? Πόσο θα πάει για δέκτη+πιάτο+συνδρομή?

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Unreal
> 
> ...


Αν και δεν τα χω τσεκάρει τελευταία, λογικά τα:
http://www.avsite.gr
http://www.avforum.gr
θα έχουν τις πληροφορίες που ψάχνεις  ::

----------


## dti

*Πηγή: ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ*

ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ από την πιλοτική λειτουργία ετοιμάζεται να περάσει πλέον η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση της ΕΡΤ η οποία την ερχόμενη Δευτέρα, 4 Δεκεμβρίου, θα παρουσιάσει, σε συνέντευξη Τύπου που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Πλανητάριο, το πλήρες πρόγραμμα των καναλιών της.

Ειδικότερα στην εκδήλωση θα παρουσιαστούν τα προγράμματα των τριών καναλιών, Prisma, Plus και Cine, της ψηφιακής της ΕΡΤ, καθώς και οι νέες προσπάθειες που ετοιμάζει ο δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας.

Αξίζει να αναφερθεί ότι τα προγράμματα της ψηφιακής της ΕΡΤ, η οποία μέχρι τώρα εκπέμπει πιλοτικά, είναι δωρεάν και μπορεί κανείς να τα παρακολουθήσει με την προμήθεια ενός αποκωδικοποιητή επίγειου ψηφιακού σήματος.

----------


## avel

Αναρωτιεμαι, τοσο δυσκολο η οικονομικα ασυμφορο ειναι να στηθει πομπος που να εκπεμπει ψηφιακα και τα αλλα καναλια της ΕΡΤ; 'Η ακομα, και για τα ιδιωτικα καναλια...

Απο την αλλη, καναλια οπως ο ΣΚΑΙ που υποτιθεται ειναι μπροστα σε τεχνολογια, γιατι δεν εκπεμπουν ηδη ψηφιακα;

Πηρα DVB-T για τον υπολογιστη και ομολογω οτι βρισκω ενδιαφερον το προγραμμα της ΕΡΤ Digital.  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Απο την αλλη, καναλια οπως ο ΣΚΑΙ που υποτιθεται ειναι μπροστα σε τεχνολογια, γιατι δεν εκπεμπουν ηδη ψηφιακα;


Είναι απασχολημένοι με το να μεταγλωττίζουν τις φώκιες  ::   ::  

Είτε ντοκυμαντέρ για χελώνες βλέπεις είτε κάποια ξένη σειρά ο ίδιος
άνθρωπος μιλάει....(λίγο offtopic αλλά μου την έχει δώσει)

----------


## nvak

Μην συγκρίνετε την ΕΡΤ με ένα μικρό ιδιωτικό κανάλι.
Η ΕΡΤ με τις εγκαταστάσεις που έχει μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει ψηφιακά όλα τα κανάλια.
Αν αρχίσουν και οι ψηφιακές εκπομπές στα μεσαία και τα βραχέα, θα είναι μονοπώλιο.

----------


## MAuVE

Στις 15/12/2006 γίνεται ο διαγωνισμός για το EPG.

http://www.ert.gr/ertae/Anakoinoseis...8654&catid=109

Ευελπιστώ ότι μέχρι το Πάσχα το EPG θα λειτουργεί.

Το DVB-T απαιτεί πολύ καλύτερη γραμμικότητα στον πομπό απ' ότι η αναλογική εκπομπή.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για την μετάβαση από την αναλογική στην ψηφιακή εκπομπή πρέπει ν' αντικατασταθούν όλοι οι λειτουργούντες πομποί, ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να φάνε ένα ξεγυρισμένο upgrade.
Επειδή τα λεφτά για κάτι τέτοιο είναι σημαντικά, μην περιμένετε να δείτε σύντομα τίποτα από τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια.

Αντιθέτως, στην ΕΡΤ το έχουν πάρει "ζεστά" το πράγμα.

Δεν ξέρω αν την προσεχή Δευτέρα γίνουν σχετικές ανακοινώσεις, αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι το πράγμα "προχωράει".

----------


## avel

FYI

Παρουσιάστηκε χθες η «πλατφόρμα» της ΕΡΤ
Φρένο στην άνευ «αδείας» επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεόραση

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...05/1274836.htm

----------


## avel

FYI




> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι ο ΣΚΑΙ σε ότι αφορά την τεχνολογική του
> υποδομή είναι έτοιμος να εκπέμψει ψηφιακά. Όταν λοιπόν δοθούν οι σχετικές
> άδειες ο ΣΚΑΙ θα είναι από τους πρώτους σε ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το email σας.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> ...

----------


## orestoubas

Καλησπέρα γράφω γιατί διάβασα κάποιες εξελίξεις στο θέμα του Digital Video Broadcasting - Terrestrial (επίγεια ψηφιακή που λέμε  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

τα νέα αφορουν το δεύτερο ψηφιακό μπουκέτο που θα βγάλει επίγεια η ερτ, και το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΡΤ3 και ενα ή δυο ακόμη τηλεοπτικά κανάλια. Ακόμη, θα πλακώσουν και τα ραδιόφωνα ΝΕΤ (ΕΡΑ1), ΕΡΑ2, ΕΡΑ3, ΕΡΑ Σπορ. Παράλληλα, την πρώτη εβδομάδα του απριλίου παραλαμβάνονται 79 ολοκαίνουργοι ψηφιακοί αναμεταδότες (πομποί) ισύως 40-400W, που είναι αρκετοί για να καλύψουν το 95% της επικράτειας. Η εγκατάσταση θα γίνει βάσει πληθυσμιακών κριτηρίων, -όπως και είναι αναμενόμενο.
Όσο για το EPG που λέγατε πιο πάνω, ο διαγωνισμός δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα λόγω χαμηλού προυπολογισμού, και έτσι θα διεξαχθεί δεύτερος διαγωνισμός, με υψηλότερο προυπολογισμό.

----------


## MAuVE

> Όσο για το EPG που λέγατε πιο πάνω, ο διαγωνισμός δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα λόγω χαμηλού προυπολογισμού, και έτσι θα διεξαχθεί δεύτερος διαγωνισμός, με υψηλότερο προυπολογισμό.


Είσαι όντος καλά πληροφορημένος :

http://www.ert.gr/keep/index.php?option ... d=88889009

----------


## Vigor

> Διεύρυνση δραστηριοτήτων με τη δημιουργία νέου μπουκέτου
> *Στη δεύτερη φάση περνάει η επίγεια ψηφιακή της ΕΡΤ*
> 
> Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
> Τετάρτη, 16 Απριλίου 2008 07:00
> 
> *ΣΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ* φάση της περνά ολοταχώς η επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεόρασητης ΕΡΤ η οποία μετά από δυο χρόνια πιλοτικής εκπομπής, ετοιμάζεται να διευρύνει τις δραστηριότητές της τόσο με τη δημιουργία ενός νέου ψηφιακού μπουκέτου, όσο και με την ενίσχυση των υποδομών της διευρύνοντας τις ψηφιακές και τις διαδραστικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει στους τηλεθεατές.
> 
> Τα νέα δεδομένα και τις προοπτικές που ανοίγονται στην αγορά της ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης, στην οποία ο κρατικός ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας είναι πρωτοπόρος, παρουσίασαν χθες σε συνέντευξη Τύπου, ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΕΡΤ Χρήστος Παναγόπουλος, ο εντεταλμένος σύμβουλος Πάνος Λουκάκος και ο διευθυντής λειτουργίας ψηφιακών προγραμμάτων Νίκος Μιχαλίτσης.
> ...


Πηγή: Η Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## papashark

δεν μπορώ να μην γράψω 2 κουβέντες....

EPG : δεν θέλετε να μάθετε πόσο στοίχησε και πόσο καιρό έφαγαν να το συζητάνε...

info+ : το εύκολο ίντερνετ για όλους... μετάφραση > Ανθρωποι που δεν έχουν σχέσει με τον ιντερνετ, θα πετάξουν ένα σκασμό λεφτά, για να μας παρουσιάζουν σελίδες που αυτοί επέλεξαν στην τηλεόραση, μείνετε κοντά μας, σύντομα θα σερβίρουμε και γλαρόσουπα !

----------


## Vigor

> Ικανοποίηση από δείκτες τηλεθέασης, έσοδα και λειτουργία 
> *Τέταρτο ψηφιακό κανάλι «βγάζει στον αέρα» η ΕΡΤ*
> 
> Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
> Πέμπτη, 29 Μαϊου 2008 07:00
> 
> *«ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ* τηλεοπτική της χρονιά -τόσο από πλευράς εμπορικών δεικτών όσο και από πλευράς λειτουργίας- από την εποχή που είχε το μονοπώλιο στην τηλεοπτική αγορά, διανύει φέτος η ΕΡΤ», σύμφωνα με τα ανώτατα στελέχη της, ενώ στο αμέσως προσεχές χρονικό διάστημα, κάνει ένα ακόμα βήμα και στον τομέα της ψηφιακής προχωρώντας στο λανσάρισμα του τέταρτου ψηφιακού καναλιού της.
> 
> Παράλληλα και όπως αναφέρθηκε χθες κατά τη διάρκεια συνέντευξης Τύπου με θέμα τις «Ειδήσεις στη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση», που παρέθεσαν ο πρόεδρος της ΕΡΤ Χρήστος Παναγόπουλος, μαζί με τα ανώτατα στελέχη των εταιρειών AGB Nielsen Media Research και MRB Hellas, τα δελτία ειδήσεων των καναλιών του δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα, «έχουν την υψηλότερη απήχηση στην ελληνική κοινωνία».
> ...


Πηγή: Η Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## gadgetakias

Με τον βάλτο που έχουν πάρει τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια σε λίγο καιρό η ΝΕΤ θα πρωταγωνιστεί..
Κάτι σαν τον ΟΤΕ και τους εναλλακτικούς..  ::  

ΝΕΤ & ΣΚΑΙ είναι ΜΑΚΡΑΝ οι κορυφαίες ποιοτικές επιλογές..

----------


## ice

Συμφωνω.

----------


## gas

> Με τον βάλτο που έχουν πάρει τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια σε λίγο καιρό η ΝΕΤ θα πρωταγωνιστεί..
> Κάτι σαν τον ΟΤΕ και τους εναλλακτικούς..  
> 
> ΝΕΤ & ΣΚΑΙ είναι ΜΑΚΡΑΝ οι κορυφαίες ποιοτικές επιλογές..


Συμφωνω απολυτα!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω ότι η ΕΡΤ ψηφιακή είναι μια χαρά, κάνει κινήσεις που οι άλλοι δεν τολμούν και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος ως πολίτης για τα χρήματα που δαπανήθηκαν εκεί μιας και παρακολουθώ το πρόγραμμα της ψηφιακής ΕΡΤ πολύ περισσότερο από ότι το κανονικό.

----------


## nmout

> *Τέταρτο ψηφιακό κανάλι «βγάζει στον αέρα» η ΕΡΤ*


οι πολιτικοι οταν χρησιμοποιουν ενεστωτα εννοουν αποτερο μελλοντα

----------


## bedazzled

Υπάρχουν πουθενά δημοσιευμένες οι τεχνικές προδιαγραφές της ελληνικής υλοποίησης του DVB-T;

Εννοώ ανάλυση (576p, 720p, 1080p?), codec εικόνας (MPEG 2-TS, H.264?), ήχος (DD 5.1 ?)

----------


## nmout

> Υπάρχουν πουθενά δημοσιευμένες οι τεχνικές προδιαγραφές της ελληνικής υλοποίησης του DVB-T;
> 
> Εννοώ ανάλυση (576p, 720p, 1080p?), codec εικόνας (MPEG 2-TS, H.264?), ήχος (DD 5.1 ?)


δυστυχως ειναι standard και οχι high definition σε 4:3 και βαζουν εργα 20ετιας
η εικονα ειναι καλυτερη απο τα αναλογικα διοτι τα ψηφιακα η τα πιανεις καλα η καθολου

----------


## MAuVE

720x576, 50i, MPEG2, Stereo audio

----------


## bedazzled

> 720x576, 50i, MPEG2, Stereo audio


Thanks for the info.

Προβλέπεται καμία αναβάθμιση στο (απώτερο) μέλλον ή πολλά ζητάω;  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Προβλέπεται καμία αναβάθμιση στο (απώτερο) μέλλον ή πολλά ζητάω;


Αναβάθμιση δεν βλέπω και να σου εξηγήσω τους λόγους :

1) Δεν υπάρχει bandwidth για high-definition

2) Για να βρεθεί το απαιτούμενο band-width, δεδομένου ότι όλες οι συχνότητες στο λεκανοπέδιο είναι κατειλημμένες, η μοναδική λύση είναι η εξής :

2.1) Να αλλάξει η κωδικοποίηση του DVB-Tαπό 16bits/symbol που είναι σήμερα σε 64bits/symbol.
2.2) Να αλλάξει η συμπίεση του περιεχομένου από MPEG-2 που είναι σήμερα σε MPEG-4.

Η πρώτη αλλαγή θα ρίξει την ποιότητα της λήψης κατά θεωρητικά 6dB, πρακτικά κατά >3,5dB.
Έτσι, μερικές προβληματικές -από την άποψη της λήψης- περιοχές που σήμερα εξυπηρετούνται οριακά, θα αποκτήσουν πρόβλημα. 
Στις περιοχές αυτές θα χρειασθεί να τοποθετηθούν gap-fillers.
Με την αντίδραση όμως του κόσμου σε κάθε μορφή εγκατάστασης κεραιών σε κατοικημένες περιοχές, κανείς δεν θέλει να μπεί σ' αυτό το χορό.
Εναλλακτικά, το να τετραπλασιαστεί η ισχύς στα κέντρα εκπομπής, εκτός από οικολογικά λανθασμένη επιλογή είναι και οικονομικά έξω από τις προτεραιότητες-δυνατότητες της ΕΡΤ αυτή την εποχή.

Η δεύτερη αλλαγή εμπεριέχει ένα πρόβλημα που ήδη το έχουν και άλλες χώρες, όπως π.χ. Γαλλία.
Απαιτεί την αντικατάσταση των ήδη χρησιμοποιούμενων set-top boxes με νέα, κόστος που θα βαρύνει τους τηλεθεατές.
Και μπορεί για μερικούς μανιακούς της τεχνολογίας η αγορά νέου set-top box να μην αποτελεί πρόβλημα, αλλά την εποχή που το πρώτο κοινωνικό πρόβλημα είναι η ακρίβεια, πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε τους πολλούς και όχι τους μανιακούς.
Σ΄αυτούς δε που παρακολουθούν από πιό κοντά τις εξελίξεις είναι γνωστό ότι πολύ σύντομα θα έχουμε το DVB-T2, με όλα τα καλούδια που αυτό κουβαλάει( 1920*p*, H264, διαμορφώσεις με 256bits/symbol, 16-32K OFDM subcarriers, MIMO, κλπ) που πάλι θα απαιτήσει νέο set-top box από την πλευρά του τηλεθεατή. 
Τότε, στο φάσμα των 8 MHz ενός UHF τηλεοπτικού καναλιού θα χωράνε άνετα 4 προγράμματα HD με τα παρελκόμενά τους, Surround Sound, EPG κλπ.

Τέλος από πλευράς προτεραιότητας στο Τ/Ο πεδίο το πρώτο θέμα στην ατζέντα είναι το switch-off των αναλογικών εκπομπών μέχρι το 2012, για να μην αρχίσουμε σαν χώρα να τρώμε τίποτα πρόστημα από την Ε.Ε.

Και μην νομίσεις ότι είναι εύκολο πράγμα να βάλεις 4 Τ/Ο σταθμούς, που τώρα ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του κέντρα εκπομπής, σε ένα κοινό multiplex.

Γι' αυτό μην περιμένεις τίποτα σύντομα, παρά το γεγονός ότι η ΕΡΤ στις προμήθειες του τεχνολογικού της εξοπλισμού εδώ και αρκετό καιρό έχει προβλέψει την μετάβαση στο HD.

Αλλά έκανα την παραπάνω ανάλυση για να σου δείξω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι τεχνικό ούτε στα χέρια της ΕΡΤ ν' αποφασίσει. 

Είναι όπως όλα πλέον, πολιτικό και την απόφαση θα την πάρει η τότε Κυβέρνηση.

Και όπως συνηθίζω να λέω συνοψίζοντας όλα τα παραπάνω, μία Παρασκευή μεσημέρι στις 3:30 θα κτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο στα ψηλά κλιμάκια της ΕΡΤ με το ερώτημα από πλευράς Υπουργείου : 

"Μπορείτε την Δευτέρα να βγήτε σε High Definition ?"

----------


## lx911

Το σκηνικο αυτο εδω που θα κανει ο ΟΤΕ το εχει παρει το αυτι σας;

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=195704

----------


## MAuVE

> Το σκηνικο αυτο εδω που θα κανει ο ΟΤΕ το εχει παρει το αυτι σας;


Το έχει πάρει και περιμένω να δώ αν θα είναι με συνδρομή ή free-to-air, αν θα έχει conditional access όπως επιβάλουν οι κάτοχοι των δικαιωμάτων του περιεχομένου, αν θα αγοράζει κανείς το set-top-box από το super market της γειτονιάς του ή θα του το δίνουν με την εγγραφή και πολλά άλλα που διαφοροποιούν τις συνθήκες της επίγειας ψηφιακής μετάδοσης ενός δημοσίου Ρ/Τ οργανισμού από αυτές μίας δορυφορικής πλατφόρμας.

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω από τους δημόσιους Ρ/Τ οργανισμούς μόνο το BBC διαθέτει δορυφορικά free-to-air προγράμματα σε HD.

Και όπως λέει και η λαική σοφία "_η μυλωνού τον άντρα της με τους πραγματευτάδες_", αλλά η ΕΡΤ δεν είναι BBC (που πολύ θα το ήθελα).

----------


## nc

Conax CAS7



> _Leading Greek satellite operator, Hellas Sat, is ready to launch an exciting new HD platform with conditional access from Conax. The Hellas Sat HD platform will secure its premium pay content using state-of-the art content security solution, Conax CAS7, core product from leading CA provider, Conax._

----------


## papashark

> Conax CAS7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Leading Greek satellite operator, Hellas Sat, is ready to launch an exciting new HD platform with conditional access from Conax. The Hellas Sat HD platform will secure its premium pay content using state-of-the art content security solution, Conax CAS7, core product from leading CA provider, Conax._


Kαι η NOVA μόλις νοίκιασε και 5ο αναμεταδότη στον hotbird, μάλλον για να αρχίσει τα HD.




> Η NOVA ανανέωσε πρόσφατα και τη σύμβαση με την Eutelsat καθώς υπέγραψε κι ένα καινούργιο συμβόλαιο για 5ο αναμεταδότη. Η πρόσθετη χωρητικότητα στους Hot Birds, θα υποστηρίξει την επέκταση των ψηφιακών υπηρεσιών της συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης (HDTV)


http://www.satleo.gr/content/view/243/1/

----------


## nc

Και από σήμερα στον HELLAS-SAT

11003, V, 13500, 2/3 

Κωδικοποίηση BISS

----------


## papashark

> Και από σήμερα στον HELLAS-SAT
> 
> 11003, V, 13500, 2/3 
> 
> Κωδικοποίηση BISS


??

----------


## nc

> Και από σήμερα στον HELLAS-SAT
> 
> 11003, V, 13500, 2/3 
> 
> Κωδικοποίηση BISS


Η ΕΡΤ ενόψει της 1 Νοεμβρίου ανέβασε τα ψηφιακά της κανάλια στον HELLAS-SAT με σκοπό να τροφοδοτήσει τους επίγειους πομπούς της.

Αυτή τη στιγμή εκπέμπουν ελεύθερα με EPG και TXT.

----------


## papashark

οκ, τώρα το κατάλαβα, γιατί πριν το τελευταίο μήνυμα ήταν για την Νοβα και μπερδεύτικα  ::

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,id=75264192

----------


## MAuVE

"καθώς από κάθε ψηφιακή συχνότητα μπορούν να εκπέμπονται τέσσερα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα"

Η παραπάνω λατρεία του "μαγικού" αριθμού των 4 services/multiplex αποτελεί κορυφαία μ@λ@κί@ που δυστυχώς έχει περάσει και στο κανονιστικό πλαίσιο του DVB-T.

Θα ταλαιπωρήσει την "ψηφιακή" εκπομπή τα χρόνια που έρχονται.

Κλασσικό απότοκο παραγωγής νομοθετικού έργου από άσχετους νομικούς με την υποστήριξη ημιμαθών-αρπακολλατζήδων τεχνικών.

----------


## bedazzled

> "καθώς από κάθε ψηφιακή συχνότητα μπορούν να εκπέμπονται τέσσερα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα"
> 
> Η παραπάνω λατρεία του "μαγικού" αριθμού των 4 services/multiplex αποτελεί κορυφαία μ@λ@κί@ που δυστυχώς έχει περάσει και στο κανονιστικό πλαίσιο του DVB-T.
> 
> Θα ταλαιπωρήσει την "ψηφιακή" εκπομπή τα χρόνια που έρχονται.
> 
> Κλασσικό απότοκο παραγωγής νομοθετικού έργου από άσχετους νομικούς με την υποστήριξη ημιμαθών-αρπακολλατζήδων τεχνικών.


Κάπου σε έχασα.. δεν ισχύει ότι στο ίδιο εύρος που χώραγε μόνο 1 αναλογική εκπομπή, θα χωράνε 4 ψηφιακές; Πού έκαναν λάθος οι αρμόδιοι;

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάπου σε έχασα.. δεν ισχύει ότι στο ίδιο εύρος που χώραγε μόνο 1 αναλογική εκπομπή, θα χωράνε 4 ψηφιακές; Πού έκαναν λάθος οι αρμόδιοι;


Στο ότι δεν υπάρχει σταθερή αντιστοιχία μήλων με mangos.

Το εύρος RF ζώνης δεν έχει μονοσήμαντη αντιστοιχία με την ψηφιακή διαμόρφωση σε Mbps, όπως επίσης και ο τρόπος συμπίεσης του τηλεοπτικού σήματος με το πόσα τελικά χωράνε.

Το μαγικό νούμερο 4 προκύπτει από την σημερινή κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα για συμπίεση MPEG2, standard Definition και διαμόρφωση που δίνει καθαρά περίπου 16Mbps (4Mbps ανά κανάλι με statistical multiplexing).

Αν αύριο πάμε σε διαμόρφωση των 22Mbps, ή σε λίγα χρόνια στα 44Mbps (όπως οι πειραματικές εκπομπές του BBC μέσω MIMO) θα χωράνε 10+ SD κανάλια MPEG2 ή καμιά 15αρια MPEG4.

Αν από την άλλη πλευρά πάμε σε HD σήμερα χωράει δεν χωράει ένα HD πρόγραμμα σε MPEG2, ενώ στο μέλλον με ~10Mbps MPEG4, θα χωράνε 4 HD και 1SD.

Είναι τόσες οι παράμετροι που τόσο δραστικά αλλάζουν τη σχέση ισοδυναμίας που μόνο άσχετοι ή ημιμαθείς-τεμπέληδες θα διενοούντο να καθορίσουν σταθερή σχέση.

Αλλά και από τους δύο διαθέτουμε επάρκεια, εξ ου και το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Κάπου σε έχασα.. δεν ισχύει ότι στο ίδιο εύρος που χώραγε μόνο 1 αναλογική εκπομπή, θα χωράνε 4 ψηφιακές; Πού έκαναν λάθος οι αρμόδιοι;
> 
> 
> Στο ότι δεν υπάρχει σταθερή αντιστοιχία μήλων με mangos.
> 
> Το εύρος RF ζώνης δεν έχει μονοσήμαντη αντιστοιχία με την ψηφιακή διαμόρφωση σε Mbps, όπως επίσης και ο τρόπος συμπίεσης του τηλεοπτικού σήματος με το πόσα τελικά χωράνε.
> 
> ...


Σωστά όλα αυτά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι λόγω «εκλαΐκευσης» ετέθη αυτή η αναλογία απλοϊκά για να το καταλαβαίνουν όλοι.
Εξάλλου δημοσιογράφος τα έγραψε, δεν περιμένουμε και τεχνική ανάλυση από εφημερίδα...

Το MIMO να υποθέσω θέλει 2-3 κεραίες και τα αντίστοιχα καλώδια.. πολύ δύσκολο το βλέπω να γίνει deploy και να αλλάξουν τόσα εκατομμύρια κεραίες..

----------


## bedazzled

http://rexsat5.blogspot.com/2008/11/ert-digital.html

Ένα μπράβο στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια που επέλεξαν το τεχνικά ανώτερο H.264 (MPEG-4)...

----------


## papashark

> http://rexsat5.blogspot.com/2008/11/ert-digital.html
> 
> Ένα μπράβο στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια που επέλεξαν το τεχνικά ανώτερο H.264 (MPEG-4)...


Kάτσε να βγουν πρώτα στον αέρα, και βλέπουμε  ::

----------

